# How To Correct Sloppy Sit?



## InControlK9

Hey just wondering if you guys have any tips for correcting a sloppy sit?.. Nyla has been doing it since I first got her at 8 weeks she is currently 15 weeks and still doing it... do I adjust her myself while she is sitting?


----------



## Nigel

Try using a small box, just big enough to accommodate her. Doesnt have to be tall either. I made mine from wood, but I've seen others here buy portable aluminum ones.

Sorry for this being vague, try looking up perch work and you'll see what I'm referring too.


----------



## Castlemaid

Often they outgrow the sloppy sitting. If you are aiming for a tight sit for obedience exercises, building a box can help. You can also encourage her to sit tight by luring her into a proper sit with her food reward. 

Hold the reward up above her head just out of reach, and as she stretches up to get her treat, she will bring the leg tht is out in under her to get more leverage. As soon as she does, lower the treat were she can get it without stretching and when her weight falls square onto her bum, reward and praise. Do not reward the sloppy sit ever - you may want to use two different commands for the sit: One is for formal obedience, where there is only one correct way of sitting, the other a more relaxed and informal command where how she sits doesn't matter. 

I don't know if the link will work: here is a link to a picture from our club facebook page with a new member working obedience with their "dog-in-a-box" The idea is that the box is just wide enough so that the dog has no choice but to do tight sits and tight, sphinx-like downs. 

https://m.facebook.com/551424954970...29499414:43:0:1470034799:-1681545878915893749


----------



## ausdland

Call the puppy to you while you are backing up with a yummy treat in your hands at your waist. As she gets close to you stop backing up and step into her space as she gets close to you while you're holding the treat up above her head. As you step into her she should come into an attentive sit then mark yes or use your clicker and reward only if she's in an attentive sit. 
Cute pup. That's just a relaxed sit.


----------



## wolfy dog

One of my trainers said, "If you reward 'sloppy', you get 'sloppy'." This only goes when you are actually working on obedience. Your pup sits like all other pups do. I love it actually and think it is charming. They all outgrow it unless something is off with hips or other bone structure.


----------



## Castlemaid

Some dogs still sit sloppy as adults, just out of habit. It is not necessarily an indication of hip issues.


----------



## Findlay

My dog also had the Lazy Sit. His trainer called it a Puppy Sit and said he'd likely grow out of it. 
But he's going to be 2 soon and he still occasionally sits with one hind leg splayed out and rests on the opposite hip. Totally out of allignment. 
And sloppy! Lol

This is what our trainer recommended to get a nice tight sit: 
walk your pup close to a wall or fence, and ask for a sit (only give him a little room between you and the wall). The sit will be straight and neat. I used the side of my leg to move the thigh area in place. 
Then I'd praise him. 
It takes a bit of practice. 
And consistency. 

Our trainer said the Puppy Sit is not an indication of HD or any other issue. And I can't argue with that. 
He knows better than I do about dogs. 

But I'm a sticker for good posture/good alignment. To me that puppy sit is a Lazy sit which if left un-corrected could ultimately weaken the muscles that support normal, good and correct alignment.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Are you using treats? I like mine to learn to do a tight sit in front of me, toe to toe. If they are sloppy, it's a sign to me that they aren't positioned right. I don't use treats a lot, but I do with a puppy and sit because it's so important. I hold the treat just sbove eye level, back up and then hold it up. To get the treat, the puppy must look up and they naturally sit. If they are sitting toe to toe and looking up, they are also usually sitting straight. If not, I don't reward, but I hold the treat, back up again and get another sit. The second I get the sit I want, they get praise and a treat.

I started my current puppy off using this video. The Xpen didn't work out for us, but the Sit portion did.


----------



## Jenny720

When Max was a little pup I used mostly real yummy treats- sliced up mozzarella sticks etc. I eventually graduated to the ball as the reward -when he was ready and had much interest in the ball and knew how to retrieve the ball. I noticed with the ball as a reward he was much more attentive and eager to train opposed to when I used treats. It was clear through visually how he sat - super focused and ready for the next instruction or command- much at attention. When teaching him something new I like to use treats as I want to make sure he fully processes what I want then go forward using the ball as a reward.


----------

